# Foremost Expert?



## JAB (Sep 17, 2016)

Who(m) would you consider the foremost expert on orchid pests? Same question for orchid virus'? From both an academic, as well as, a practical perspective. 

Thanks
Jake


----------



## phraggy (Sep 17, 2016)

I wouldn't think that an orchid expert on pests exists. The people who write about these things all use different methods and treatments for different pests and diseases so you can take your pic from a host of 'experts'.

Ed


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 17, 2016)

A few pests are nearly universal, but many are specific to continent-region, tropics-subtropics-temperate, indoor-outdoor-greenhouse. Few are specific to orchids. Means of control also vary. No one is an expert in all of them. 100 experts with unique knowledge world-wide would barely scratch the surface.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

For orchid genera like Phalaenopsis, which is a major crop around the world now, there is a lot of studies and researches done.
Certain Cymbidiums and Dendrobiums come quite close.

All the rest are not so much.

As Kirk says, many disease and problems may appear universal among plants and many are also different even within the same genera or species, by cultivar. 

Many experienced and observant growers are aware of many of these.
You just have to find them! lol

One thing is you want to "study" on your own to understand at least the basics and see many examples. 
Even commercial growers (orchids) don't have a clue and spread incorrect informations. When you have more than basics, then you can tell what they are talking about and sort them out so to speak.


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2016)

Didn't Greg Allikes (?) and somebody else publish a small
book some years ago that described and had photos of the
most common pests and diseases of orchids?


----------



## Ray (Sep 18, 2016)

There was a paperback published by the AOS on orchid pests and diseases. I don't know if it's still in print.


----------



## fibre (Sep 18, 2016)

Try this: Hark Orchideen


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes Ray, that's the one I remembered. I have it somewhere, but
can't seem to locate it. Greg's photos were very good, especially for
beginners.

Good site, Fibre, and in English.


----------



## JAB (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you all. Good info to chew on. And great site Fibre! 
I guess I just thought certain PHD's were focused on certain Orchid issues such as virus', pests etc.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2016)

Dr Raymond Cloyd, maybe


----------

